# a few beers and lorazepam



## jeremynd (Jun 10, 2007)

Will it hurt to have a few beers and take a 0.5mg lorazepam pill?

Just need a quick answer. Thanks.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No.

Quick enough?


----------



## jeremynd (Jun 10, 2007)

haha, alright did'nt think so.

Thanks for the quick answer. my anxiety is high as a kite right now.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

If you're going to have a few beers you shouldn't even need the lorazepam.


----------



## jeremynd (Jun 10, 2007)

a few beers does not calm me down at all... I wish it would but it dont do the job. I got all these paranoid type things going through my head right now and getting shaky. I can already feel the lorazepam and am already starting to calm. man, i cant wait for my doctor visit on monday. I need help badly.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

relax man! Thats why i dont med up when i know i'm drinking the same night! especially on a new med!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

A few beers don't calm me either. I need like 11 :lol nah tho! a few i get a nice buzz and my heartrate slows down i can "relax"


----------



## jeremynd (Jun 10, 2007)

I think it takes me about 3 highly stiff bacardi cokes and about 5 beers before I will actually loosen up and not care what I say.. pathedic...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

even after 10 shots of vodka Im still not calmed down. But only takes 1-1.5mgs of klonopin to calm me down.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> even after 10 shots of vodka Im still not calmed down. But only takes 1-1.5mgs of klonopin to calm me down.


10 shots x 1.5 ounces = 15 ounces x 40% alcohol = 6 ounces of alcohol. I wouldn't be able to stand upright after that. Well, I might stand for a moment before falling. That happens to be about equal to half a liter of spiced rum (70 proof) that had me barfing for the next 20+ hours after I chugged it last year.

1.5mg of Klonopin would be nothing to me. I guess everyone is different.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: a few beers and lorazepam*



Thunder said:


> If you're going to have a few beers you shouldn't even need the lorazepam.


 :agree If I've been drinking I'm already calmed and feel no need for benzos.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

When I drink, this is usually how it goes:

1-3 beers = maybe even a little more anxious than when I started drinking (although, IMO, it all depends on the personal mindset when entering the situation)
4-5 beers = starting to relax/almost no anxiety
6-7 beers = slightly drunk/no anxiety
8-9+ = drunk/more outgoing than usual/no anxiety

Last night, I took 1mg Klonopin before going out to this high school graduation thing. Then, 5-6 hours later, I had around 8 shots of Southern Comfort last night with some friends (70 proof) and then had like 4-5 beers, and I was fine (no anxiety).


----------



## pdcarpen (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: re: a few beers and lorazepam*



Speak Easy said:


> . Then, 5-6 hours later, I had around 8 shots of Southern Comfort last night with some friends (70 proof) and then had like 4-5 beers, and I was fine (no anxiety).


So Co was my sh!t when i drank....o i miss that burn as it goes down. Good times


----------

